# Having doubts :(



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Well after a really rubbish week I am now having doubts about everything!  The mood I'm in just now I just think that nothing ever goes right for me so why even bother trying for a baby because I'll never get there!  I know I'm a misery just now I just don't know what to do!

T x


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Twink

Sorry to hear you have had such a bad week.
But, I could have written your post, many times over.
The chances of DIUI working are so small it does seem like what is the point! And as great as this site is, it's hard not to get disheartened when you see how many women have been unsuccessful. I have to reason that more people post when things aren't going well, compared to when they are!

I have had so many doubts, and sometimes feel like the money I have saved to TTC will just be wasted. I think why am I bothering, may as well just use it to go on holiday! But then I think about how I would feel if in 15 years time I am still single and regretting not trying. At least if I try and it doesn't work I can say that I did all I can. I have decided to have 4 attempts - that's all I can afford, and if it doesn't work then I will look into adoption. As much as I want to have my own child, to go through pregnancy, labour, all those firsts that sound so exciting, the thing I want more than anything is to be a mum and raise a child, so if that means giving someone else's child the best I possibly can, then so be it.

Don't be disheartened, I know it's difficult, but if it does work, I don't doubt it will be the most amazing thing to ever happen.

Regret the things you do, not the things you don't - isn't that what they say?

Good luck
S x


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry your feeling so down.  TTC is tough.  I'm sorry I can't offer more than that but I feel the same as smc81 that I feel better for knowing I've tried and having a back up plan.

Silverbird


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that in our positions we have to try to remain as positive as we can as often as we can. I have dark days but then I give myself a metaphorical slap and tell myself that I can start stressing about it not working out if it doesn't work out.

I think that if you want something enough, you'll do whatever you can to make it happen.
You just have to be ready, and be sure that it is what you really want.

S x


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

smc81 - just wanted to say that there is no reason to suspect that you won't be lucky at your age with DIUI...many of us have been! I don't know if you realise but there is a separate board for the singles parenting and beyond (see the link at the top of the Single Women board)...you'll see that there are many of us over there!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

twinklets sorry your feeling down it is part of the course.... the only certainty is if you don't try and aren't in the game you won't get pregnant.
Good luck


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

I just feel like everything is against me I have no holidays left to take at work until the new holiday year starts in May so would have problems getting away for treatment because they are really bad for giving you time off to go to the dentist, I'm having problems at work too but I don't have any choice but to stay if I'm going to have a baby because I need a steady income, I just feel like everything is going wrong just now and I can't see me getting a happy ending 

T x


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Caramac, I think I just like to be cautious and not tempt fate! I've given the details of donor short list to the clinic today so I am very excited, but spent the day going through it all with my mum and trying to keep her realistic - she gets very over excited! I can't find the board you mentioned?!

S xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

It's in pink at the top of the page with all of the different threads on. But here is the direct link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=477.0


----------

